# Opinon on helmets? wear or not



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was wondering what your opinons are for helmets? I was thinking about getting one but not sure, Also arent they heavy on your head and hurt your neck? because I dont even like headphones on my head =\.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

a little bit of a sore neck beats the hell out of what could happen if you don't wear one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

At first when I got one I thought it'd be really heavy and clunky, but it's very lightweight. I don't even notice it when I'm riding, just like wearing a beanie to me..


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

MadBomber53045 said:


> a little bit of a sore neck beats the hell out of what could happen if you don't wear one.


but the price is somewhat of a ouch, $100 when that could be spent on something else =)...


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> but the price is somewhat of a ouch, $100 when that could be spent on something else =)...


Think of it this way. Would you rather spend that $100 on something else and possibly die or purchase the helmet and have much less of a chance of death when falling on your head.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

My first year boarding. I've been out less than 10 times but if I had not been wearing one I would have probably concussed a couple of times. Those heelside falls where you land on your ass and torque your head into the ice have happened a few times. 

I've got some nice scratches in my helmet as a reminder. And I think that helmets should be mandatory on hills.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

YES! Good helmets are very light, and will help prevent horrible injuries. (Your life for 100 dollars maybe one day)


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

I need a name said:


> Think of it this way. Would you rather spend that $100 on something else and possibly die or purchase the helmet and have much less of a chance of death when falling on your head.


but yeah... i went twice already and when i fall i hold up my neck so my head doesnt touch the floor. I guess helmets are more for beginngers and when intense riding? Also just wondering do you guys wear helmets or are u guys hypocrits :laugh: ?


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> but yeah... i went twice already and when i fall i hold up my neck so my head doesnt touch the floor. I guess helmets are more for beginngers and when intense riding? Also just wondering do you guys wear helmets or are u guys hypocrits :laugh: ?


Who cares if your neck or anything doesn't touch the floor. Helmets are for everyone and EVERYONE should wear one. There would be so many less injuries/deaths if more people purchased helmets and used them.

I wear helmets and I always will wear one. My mother works in head injury rehab so I have seen so many people who have had their life screwed up because they didn't wear a helmet. All of those people (The ones that are still living but have MANY problems) said that not wearing a helmet was one of the worst choices they ever made i ntheir lives.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wear a helmet when im in the park pushing my limits. It's really lightweight and you don't notice it at all. I've taken some nasty falls where I am SO glad I was wearing a helmet. One in particular where I am almost certain I would have been knocked out cold if it weren't for the helmet on my head.

If you like to ride park, are a beginner, or are experience and pushing your limits, I would highly advise that you purchase and wear a helmet.

If, however, you are experienced and are just out for an easy ride and enjoying the fresh air, helmets aren't completely necessary.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

jardo56 said:


> I wear a helmet when im in the park pushing my limits. It's really lightweight and you don't notice it at all. I've taken some nasty falls where I am SO glad I was wearing a helmet. One in particular where I am almost certain I would have been knocked out cold if it weren't for the helmet on my head.
> 
> If you like to ride park, are a beginner, or are experience and pushing your limits, I would highly advise that you purchase and wear a helmet.
> 
> *If, however, you are experienced and are just out for an easy ride and enjoying the fresh air, helmets aren't completely necessary*.


This is actually when most head injuries happen.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

dlau247 said:


> but yeah... i went twice already and when i fall i hold up my neck so my head doesnt touch the floor. I guess helmets are more for beginngers and when intense riding? Also just wondering do you guys wear helmets or are u guys hypocrits :laugh: ?


i wear one every time i ride. i used to never wear em and have gotten a few concussions before because of it. now i wouldnt even think of not wearing one, i'd have brain damage now for damn sure from a few falls i've had since then. spend the $100 on one, its a lot cheaper than hospital bills.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

i guess when freeriding it depends if its powder or ice island compared to which you will get hurt more. How much was your helmets BTW


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

i live in canada health care is free =P. but yea i see your guys point. thanks for the input and advice.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

It doesn't matter what the conditions are. You can still fall and end up killing yourself without a helmet.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

I need a name said:


> It doesn't matter what the conditions are. You can still fall and end up killing yourself without a helmet.



exactly. powder hides rocks/other assorted painful shit. ice just hurts. factor in trees, the speed, etc etc and it's just a bad idea not to wear one if you're serious about boarding.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

your the best i need a name, ur name should be wear a helmet.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> your the best i need a name, ur name should be wear a helmet.


Dude, don't wear a helmet then. 

Natasha Richardson just died today and perhaps would not have lost her life if she had been wearing one.

And don't make a stupid crack about that.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

jardo56 said:


> I wear a helmet when im in the park pushing my limits. It's really lightweight and you don't notice it at all. I've taken some nasty falls where I am SO glad I was wearing a helmet. One in particular where I am almost certain I would have been knocked out cold if it weren't for the helmet on my head.
> 
> If you like to ride park, are a beginner, or are experience and pushing your limits, I would highly advise that you purchase and wear a helmet.
> 
> If, however, you are experienced and are just out for an easy ride and enjoying the fresh air, helmets aren't completely necessary.





I need a name said:


> This is actually when most head injuries happen.


I said not COMPLETELY necessary


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

The question is a joke, right? Wearing a helmet is a no-brainer. The only time you should ride without a helmet is when you have no brain. Actres Natasha Richardson died today from a brain injury received while taking a ski lesson on a beginner slope. Sonny Bono. Micheal Kennedy. Countless others. Don't become a statistic.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

I need a name said:


> Think of it this way. Would you rather spend that $100 on something else and possibly die or purchase the helmet and have much less of a chance of death when falling on your head.





v-verb said:


> Dude, don't wear a helmet then.
> 
> Natasha Richardson just died today and perhaps would not have lost her life if she had been wearing one.
> 
> And don't make a stupid crack about that.


I was being serious, for his expert advice


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't wear a helmet, but theres no trees here. I'll probably buy one this year but maybe halfway through the season.


EDIT: If you have to ask if a helmet is a good idea you should probably buy one.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I need a name said:


> This is actually when most head injuries happen.


:thumbsup: yup. I fell the hardest hitting the back of my skull when I got off the lift and almost came to a complete stop then I caught an edge....


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

justdust said:


> The question is a joke, right? Wearing a helmet is a no-brainer. The only time you should ride without a helmet is when you have no brain. Actres Natasha Richardson died today from a brain injury received while taking a ski lesson on a beginner slope. Sonny Bono. Micheal Kennedy. Countless others. Don't become a statistic.


Funny that when someone famous dies, people start listening.

The question on whether to wear a helmet while skiing or snowboarding is equal to the question of wearing a helmet while riding a bike or playing shinny on the pond. The helmet is obviously a safe choice, but saying the only time you should ride without a helmet is when you have no brain is a little extreme.

Someone dying from falling on a bunnyhill or on a groomed gentle green is.. friggin rare at best.

And Sonny Bono and Kennedy both hit a tree at a high speed suffering severe neck trauma. Infact Kennedy was playing 'ski football' when the incident happened. A helmet would not have saved them.

Just don't be stupid.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

justdust said:


> The question is a joke, right? Wearing a helmet is a no-brainer. The only time you should ride without a helmet is when you have no brain. Actres Natasha Richardson died today from a brain injury received while taking a ski lesson on a beginner slope. Sonny Bono. Micheal Kennedy. Countless others. Don't become a statistic.


I agree with you


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> I was being serious, for his expert advice


Please accept my apology then. 

If you're near Whitby, Scottie's is having a 50% off sale on all snowboard gear including helmets. I have a Giro helmet, my wife has a Smith helmet and it was $50 new - it even has speakers build in for your ipod.

Slap stickers all over it - customise it to your heart's delight - just wear one.

And make sure it's strapped on right. I was on the lift 10 days ago and passed over a kid sprawled underneath. He fell and his helmet was knocked off. Probably had his chinstrap too loose.

Ski Patrol picked him up - hope he was OK.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

Were cool it was easy for you to misunderstand me. Thanks for the info on the sale.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> Were cool it was easy for you to misunderstand me. Thanks for the info on the sale.


We're cool - take care! Sorry I jumped to conclusions.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

its ok take care as well =)


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

WEAR ONE!!! U won't even feel it, they make them very light. U will be thankful when u take a hard fall and ride away like it was nothing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

what type of helmet do u guys rock im thinkin about gettin a red hifi with the built in headphones


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

Also how do you know if the red hifi is better than the skycap II?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me preface my statement by saying that I do not personally care if you wear a helmet or not. Your safety matters very little to me since I do not know you from Adam.

I received a concussion from boarding over an icy patch in the midwest. I did not see it coming and I tried to brake as I went over it. Big mistake.

Now I wear a helmet. I know first hand that it is worth wearing a helmet regardless of the conditions. Now that I fly down PNW black diamonds and cut through thick woods, I refuse to board without my helmet.

It is entirely up to you if you want to wear one or not, but let me dispel some myths that, for whatever reason, you seem to have in your head.

A) Helmets are NOT heavy. They are foam and plastic. They are not made of depleted uranium and concrete. They will not give you a sore neck, nor will they impair your movement in any way.

B) Just because you wear a helmet does not mean you are not "cool". First, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks of you. If your self esteem is based on the opinions of strangers, you're better off not wearing a helmet and ending up as a vegetable anyways.

C) They are not expensive considering what they do. You are saying your mental health is not worth $100? $200? How much IS it worth? I got my helmet for only $30. It was 70% off on Tramdock. Check there if your brain is worth less than a benjamin.

D) They will NOT guarantee your survival under all circumstances. They are simply like a seat belt or air bags. They are there to lower your chances of severe trauma. You CAN survive a car wreck without a seat belt or air bags, but it is not worth taking a chance. You are talking about your life here.

E) The decision to wear a helmet should not be based on conditions, skill level or park vs. mountain riding. A helmet serves its purpose for anyone under all circumstances. Your decision to wear one should be based only on weather or not YOU feel you need one. I personally think everyone should have one on, but many people do not like them. That is their decision.

I hope you think hard about wearing a helmet. Snowboarding is inherently dangerous and you need to respect that. The moment you become complacent and stop treating snowboarding as a dangerous sport, you WILL get hurt. Love the mountain, but respect her.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been meaning to get a helmet for awhile this season, hearing this womans story and so many others over the last few weeks on this forum i think im gonna go pick up a RED helm tommorrow..theres tons of places they have them on sale for like 50 bucks...

A few weeks ago i had fairly tame crash on the side of my head, my neck was all sore and a bit of a migraine..looking back the same thing that happened to that woman could have happened to me. 

Im not at the mountain to pick up tail, i could care less what i look like :/


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes im already convinced from the 3 pages of this thread already. and flick montana love your writing. Dont know where your looking at arsenic0 but i see R.E.D helmets online for 95$. but thoses r the 2009 ones.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If the incident with Natasha Richardson (may she RIP) hasn't convinced you to buy/wear a helmet, I don't know what will.

I'm not saying the helmet will prevent you from hurting yourself, but it may provide you with just that little extra.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> but the price is somewhat of a ouch, $100 when that could be spent on something else =)...


First of all, you dont need to spend $100.
Second of all, I dont know about you, but Id rather spend $500!! on a helmet than waste a day/season of riding, hospital bills, and worried family.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

dlau247 said:


> Yes im already convinced from the 3 pages of this thread already. and flick montana love your writing. Dont know where your looking at arsenic0 but i see R.E.D helmets online for 95$. but thoses r the 2009 ones.


Try this for starters. Red Trace Helmet - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

How important are the EN/AST/CPSC ratings? I was looking at the Bern Watts helmet and it says that it isn't certified.

EDIT: Ooh nvm Watts also comes in EPS which IS certified.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

markee said:


> How important are the EN/AST/CPSC ratings? I was looking at the Bern Brock helmet and it says that it isn't certified.


I know in Canada they do not yet have a CSA certification for snowboard helmets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

wear a helmet for sure. i fell really hard off a 5 foot high rail and landed head first. the good thing is i decided to put on my helmet that day for the first time. 

i fell and moved out of the way and sat down near some trees and the next thing i remember is waking up disoriented and not knowing where i was. i obviously passed out, i dont know for how long but it took me a good 30 minutes to gather my thoughts and remember how i got up on the hill and what i did that morning. 

i was soooo thankful that i was wearing my helmet that day and will wear one everytime i ride. 

the point of the story is, the helmet saved my life that day. i would have left the hill on a stretcher if it wasnt for my helmet!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I got a concussion the 1st time this season I didnt wear a helmet, Im not an advanced rider, intermediate at best. I was just 50-50ing a flat rail and fell slid out and bonked my head.

Besides the simple fact that two people have died in the past two weeks snowboarding from head injuries within a 1000 miles of eachother while participating in snow related activities (skiing and snowboarding) should be proof enough to PROTECT YOUR FUCKING HEAD


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

went snowboarding without a helmet for the first time and i was honestly half as good as i normally am, subconsciously your mind knows it can go harder and this is the same for everyone. when your body is protected your mind will allow you to go bigger, better, higher, faster.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Let me preface my statement by saying that I do not personally care if you wear a helmet or not. Your safety matters very little to me since I do not know you from Adam.
> 
> I received a concussion from boarding over an icy patch in the midwest. I did not see it coming and I tried to brake as I went over it. Big mistake.
> 
> ...



Such an excellent post. well put.
maybe this post should have its own thread?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Brociety.com: Bern Macon Hard Hat Helmet w/ Visor Knit Liner - $29.99 - 67% off










This auction will probably be over by the time anyone reads this, but here is a helmet for cheap. A decent one, too. Not great, but better than nothing. And there will be other ones as well if you keep looking.

Keep an eye on the auction sites, this one is 61% off and you can find them even cheaper. That's how I got mine.


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

i use a bern baker. keeps your head nice and warm


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's important to keep in mind that you should always tuck your head so you do not whip it around. The first thing you learn in combat classes is that the whipping motion of the head causes the brain to stretch and concuss. Landing flat on the back or flat on the front is better than landing on the side of your head.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got a RED Hi-Fi Subwoofer Helmet form Brosciety for 65.00


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Natasha Richardson....nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

ive been riding for 10+ years and this year i finally bought a helmet. ill tell you, im lucky i havent done worse damage and ill always ride with one now.

this happened for 2 reasons this year:

first, i was having just a chill day on the mountain and decided to hit a hip with a propane tank on top of it. nothing nuts. just ride over it and bonk my tail on the way down. something ive done about 3,000 times. this time i just happened to catch my front tip between the hip and the tank and it sent me corked over the top of the hip (which was about 6-7 feet tall) onto my back/head in the flat. i spent the next 2 hours riding while periodically coughing up a pinkish/red fluid that was dripping down my throat. someone said it was probably spinal fluid from a concussion... awesome.

then i bought a helmet. its a giro g10 mx... pretty sweet, i might add.

second, i was riding at stowe about 20 feet behind my buddy who was tele-skiing. he's a gnarly ass rider too, so no noob here. thankfully he wears a brain bucket. we were cruising down some chill trail catching residual powder on the sides of the trail when all of a sudden BOOM he catches an exposed limb and goes flying head first down off the trail and head first into a tree. he looked up at me and had bark and wood sticking out of his goggles and helmet. he was totally fine because of the helmet. thankfully he did hit head first because honestly he probably would have broken a shoulder/back if he hit it anywhere else.

all in all, helmets are a pretty damn good idea if you ask me. /rant


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jonas007 said:


> Natasha Richardson....nuff said.


Really?



> Mandatory Helmets
> There is still more speculation than information surrounding actress Natasha Richardson's fateful ski accident. Part of the confusion is the very nature of the accident - an improbable injury, little more than a head bump on a bunny slope, that has felled an otherwise healthy 45-year-old woman. It has also left onlookers wondering not just what happened to Richardson, but whether a helmet could have prevented it.
> The details of Richardson's accident are sketchy, but what is known sounded benign - at first. She was taking a lesson on a beginner slope at the Mont Tremblant ski resort north of Montreal, with an instructor but without a helmet. She fell at the end of the lesson and struck her head, but was alert and conversational afterward and did not complain of any ill effects. An hour later, in her hotel room, she developed a severe headache. The next day, she was flown to Lenox Hill Hospital in New York City in critical condition, where she died on Wednesday.
> Richardson's family and doctors had released no information regarding her condition, prior to her death. But it appears that Richardson was the victim of an unfortunate collision of biology and physics - a collision that is becoming scarily common in the worlds of athletics and organized sports. The human body is a sturdy one, but only up to a point, able to withstand collisions of about 15 m.p.h., which is about as fast as an average person can run. The skull is designed to be especially rugged - the permanent home and helmet for the brain - but even it can't take a much more serious hit. The problem is that over the centuries, we've developed all manner of ways to exceed a mere 15 m.p.h. creep.
> One of the most common collision-related head injuries is a concussion, which occurs when the head moves at high speed and stops suddenly as it strikes a hard object. The brain, which is snug but not completely stationary inside the head, may continue moving, colliding with the inside of the skull. This leads to swelling or bruising or - much worse - bleeding. A brain-bleed is immediately life-threatening, but swelling is less so and may not even be evident for a little while, which is what appears to have happened in Richardson's case.


Rest of article here.

I had suspicions that the type of injury Natasha sustained might not have been remedied by wearing a helmet. No outright injuries to speak of. Seemed a lot more like the freak Keystone accident last year. Everything is still up in the air, but if her death is due to a blood vessel bursting inside her skull, a helmet probably would not have made a difference.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I had suspicions that the type of injury Natasha sustained might not have been remedied by wearing a helmet. No outright injuries to speak of. Seemed a lot more like the freak Keystone accident last year. Everything is still up in the air, but if her death is due to a blood vessel bursting inside her skull, a helmet probably would not have made a difference.


When I first read this I was thinking the same thing myself about her accident... That said I still think wearing a helmet is the best thing you can do regardless. I rode for 7-8yrs or so without a helmet until finally I gave in and bought one. I had all the typical thoughts associated with reasons not to by one: they're heavy, they're uncomfortable, they're not cool, the limit your vision and range of motion etc. The truth is that they're actually more comfortable than a beanie, they don't move around on your head all day with your goggle strap, they let you head breathe so you sweat less and they do nothing to limit vision or movement. It was the best investment I've ever made hands down.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. I always wear my helmet when I am out riding. Look at the killer shreds thread. Lot's of pictures of me in there. There is not one of them where I am riding and not wearing a helmet. 

I just think that people's reactions to these accidents are generalizations about helmets that are born out of ignorance as to what a helmet can actually do. In reality, it's not a lot. I have very specific reasons for which I wear mine.

I think everyone can make their own decision about wearing a helmet for riding/skiing.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah brociety has got some great deals on helmets, keep the eyes open on that site...

I kinda don't like my protec that much, I got it for 25 and its a pretty solid helmet I just don't feel like its padded enough

I think if your going to spend alot of money on a helmet, dont spend your money on how cool it looks but by how well its padded, supported and will be able to protect you...this is a place where style is a secondary concern.

btw, I just started wearing mine last season and instantly started picking up a whollee lot of shit from my friends. lol I just shrug it off though cause I have a feeling they will eventually see my side of things. 

Its well worth the money and I agree with J that psychologically your riding does in fact improve...just don't feel overprotected and go crazy with it


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

but kill you have to wonder, a part of a helmet is to slow the overall concussion felt from a fall. if the substantial fall would have reduced the force of the impact directly on her head would she have had the same consequences. yes it is tragic, and she should have gotten immediate medical attention. it may not have helped, but always wear a helmet


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

campfortune said:


> Such an excellent post. well put.
> maybe this post should have its own thread?


Word to your mother. :thumbsup: 



Flick Montana said:


> Brociety.com: Bern Macon Hard Hat Helmet w/ Visor Knit Liner - $29.99 - 67% off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I was under the impression they run for about $100 also, but only 30 bucks?! I would totally rock that helmet.

I'm planning to get one before next season. I'm looking forward to the boost of confidence I'm hoping it'll give me. Not that I'm going to go out there thinking I'm invincible, I'm a mom and an uninsured one at that!  

I explained to my husband the type of riding I enjoy doing (Trees, hoping to learn jumps) and I showed him a few news stories about recent snowboarding accidents, so as you can imagine, he's totally on board to invest in a helmet for wifey. Just need to find a smokin' deal like the one listed above, and I'm set. 

However, I've never even tried on a helmet, know very little about them, and I don't wanna get suckered into a crappy deal at the local 'Yuppie' shops. I think what I'll do is head to a shop next month when I'm in Portland, with the intention of just browsing. If I happen to find a great deal-great, but at least I'll be able to try some on and get the jist of what to look for online.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the thing about Bern is that alot of their helmets arent classified as safety helmets, because they dont meet all the requirements, they are designed that way. They are technically classified as hard hats or something to that effect. Do the research before you buy a bern


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Mrs.Queez said:


> However, I've never even tried on a helmet, know very little about them, and I don't wanna get suckered into a crappy deal at the local 'Yuppie' shops. I think what I'll do is head to a shop next month when I'm in Portland, with the intention of just browsing. If I happen to find a great deal-great, but at least I'll be able to try some one and get the jist of what to look for online.


yeah I would suggest you don't buy them from the store unless they are beating online prices...just figure out what size fits you and watch brociety, they have awesome deals..ebay's not bad either


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

its not all price either, as much as possible I buy locally even if its more expensive or I dont get the warranty just to support local businesses


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

the 'local' shops I'm referring to cater to tourists and by 'cater to' I mean they know these rich jerks have the dough to drop, so they raise their prices accordingly. 

I'm not trying to diss any of you 'rich jerks' if you got the $$ to spend, the more power to ya! Me however, I'm more of a bargain shopper, okay I'm a cheapskate and I'd much rather spend the money on my lift ticket.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The type of injury that Natasha probably sustained is one that a helmet is not going to protect. A ruptured blood vessel from the whiplash shock. It was probably an abnormally weak one to boot. Sad, the autopsy should confirm or refute this. At this point it's really just speculation. It does seem an awful lot like the Keystone accident where the girl fell on her arse and ruptured an artery in her brain. A helmet wasn't going to be of much help there.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes buy one.
Heavy? Are you kidding? I forget i have mine on after 10 min, they're better than any hat and they don't block your vision at all.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im just saying that the impact would have been softened, its kinda like the highschool experiments where you put an egg jar filed with packing peanuts and drop it from a third story window. Usually doesnt break, depends on how well packed it is

Im just saying that the impact would have been cushioned. which would have been easier on the vessel. Its a possible scenario and cant be counted out, would a helmet have saved her? its possible, will we ever know... no


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think that helmets are for beginners. I know some of my friends don't wear them, but there are only few. I try to not hit my head even with the helmet on, if you fall backwards or catch your heel edge you will probably not hit your head because you will be probably holding your neck, but the best way to hit your head is when you do spins and overturn or turn too little and then there's a big chance you will hit your head. I did that last friday because the snow was chunky on the kicker, I hit my face so hard it tingled a few minutes, without helmet it would be a concussion for sure. Maybe if you do small boxes or small jumps it will be ok without helmet, but when going bigger I suggest you one, unless your just jumping around.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hard to say from this report. Saying she died from blunt trauma to the head. This actually leads me to believe that a helmet may have made a difference.



> NEW YORK - The New York City medical examiner’s office said Thursday actress Natasha Richardson died of blunt impact to the head.


Richardson died of blunt impact to head - Celebrities- msnbc.com

Again, hard to say, but the description above leads me to believe that a softening of the blow could have prevented this. If that is the case, a helmet may have saved her.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Better safe than sorry!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone wanna listen to the Biologist? 

Helmets are a good choice... period. Nothing will guarantee 100% that you don't get a head injury while boarding. If you don't want a head injury, wrap yourself in foam rubber and sit on your sofa all day. Helmets help. They GREATLY reduce the chance of major head trauma, not just because of the hard shell. Any good helmet will have foam inserts that reduce the force of deceleration of the head by increasing the deceleration distance: If you hit ice, your head goes from say 20MPH (in a whiplash scenario) to 0MPH instantly. If you've got a helmet with foam inserts, the same force is distributed #1) Over a larger surface area, and #2) A longer distance. Your head goes from 20MPH to 0MPH in 1/2 centimeter instead of 0 centimeters. And that half a centimeter REALLY helps. Think airbags, crumple zones on cars, bails of hay on a cycle track, collapsable highway barriers - they are all designed to slow you down over a longer distance. And it doesn't have to be a very long distance to have a great effect. Think getting beaned by a baseball versus getting beaned by a nerf football of the same weight and velocity - surface area and deceleration, they both have a huge impact on resulting forces. If folks want to see the math, I can oblige.

Could a helmet have saved Natasha? Probably not, she probably had a congenital condition where her arterial walls were much thinner in certain areas, just by chance. Her blood vessel was probably an accident waiting to happen. If it didn't happen now, it probably would have manifested as a stroke in old age. I don't know for sure, but that's where I'd put my money if we were sick enough to bet on the autopsy results.

Confident enough not to wear a helmet? You go, get down with your badass self, and look good doing it. Just remember that gaper up the hill from you screaming down the slope completely out of control doesn't have such a skill level, and he might very well crash into you from behind, Mr. Advanced Boarder. I don't know about you, but I don't put much faith in my fellow man to practice common sense.

Can't afford a good helmet? Yes you can. If you can afford half of a lift ticket, you can afford a helmet. The gearattack.com collective sites have at LEAST one helmet every day up for sale, if not two or three. Get yourself one, put stickers on it, nail giant kaiser spikes onto the top of it, glue a mohawk on it, wear tan and paint it to look like a giant penis and call yourself a dickhead.. whatever, just wear it.

EDIT: Another example of increasing deceleration distance - those airbags that let people jump off of buildings. Hit the pavement - you're dead; slow down over a distance of just 6 feet - collect your stuntman paycheck and have lunch.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

that was the point i tried to say, but you made it smart!

P.S. I hear foam rubber gives you cancer, wearing helmets and excessive use of steeze also


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> P.S. I hear foam rubber gives you cancer, wearing helmets and excessive use of steeze also



everything is carcinogenic these days it seems. Our forum biologist should be able to clarify though ; p


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

dlau247 said:


> Yes im already convinced from the 3 pages of this thread already. and flick montana love your writing. Dont know where your looking at arsenic0 but i see R.E.D helmets online for 95$. but thoses r the 2009 ones.


Assuming they have your size still

Sierra Snowboards- RED
https://www.evogear.com/shop.aspx?text=RED

I got my RED Hi-Fi from EvoGear for 58.90 - 25% = 44 + 4 shipping = 48 bucks.
Then went and bought the Audex Headphone earpads from Sierra for 10 bucks free shipping. So in total of 58 bucks i have a kickass helmet with audio...i woulda just got a Red Hi-Fi Audio but neither shop had any Black Small's left..and i think i got the last one off Evo...


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

yea i just purchased one for evogear cuz they had more sizes. Thanks for the info


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Not using one myself yet. But i definately think that it is useful and i'm probably going to get myself one next season. 
Safety first .


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm planning on buying one but there isn't any place around me that has a good selection. I will probably just end up waiting until next season to pick one up.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

well natasha richardson tragety couldnt even be stopped with a helmet. I think everyone was just blowing it out of proportion because of her death. I started this thread just for safety reasons and not because she died. Although its a shame that she didnt survive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Remember a ill fitting helmet is just as bad as not wearing one.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> well natasha richardson tragety couldnt even be stopped with a helmet. I think everyone was just blowing it out of proportion because of her death. I started this thread just for safety reasons and not because she died. Although its a shame that she didnt survive.


Hard to say - she might have survived had she been wearing one. I know for sure I would have had a couple of concussions at least this season - on bunny hills no less - if it weren't for my helmet.


----------



## MrSlacker (Mar 6, 2009)

I been riding with a helmet since my 2nd day of snowboarding. I don't think I got a concussion (may be I did, but I didn't see a doc), but I had a headache for a few hours so I went straight to a store and got myself a nice RED Hi-Fi helmet. It might be a placebo, but I ride WAY better and stupider when I have my helmet on.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i wear one and have used it a total of 5 times now. once on a rock, once a tree and 3 others on icy hardpack.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

theres a decent chance i would be dead if it wasnt for a helmet.....i doubt that lady hit as hard as i did falling 20 feet out of the air lol..helmet cracked no concussion at all. head didnt even hurt actually.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Sick.. though i've never rode with a helmet, and i know my injures.. Helmet would be nice, but too uncomfortable for me imo..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

My opinion on it is, if you can afford it, wear the fucking helmet. It really all comes down to where you ride though, if you're riding groomers it's less necessary. However, it's still a good idea. If you're riding park or backcountry... get a helmet. Try getting stuck back in the woods and have no way for somebody to find you while you have a concussion... it's not a good experience. IMO, I say you're a snowpunk if you don't wear one... it's not that cool to risk it to look "cool".


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

wear one... 'nough said =)


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Wether a helmet would have saved her life or not is beside the point.

Point is, her chances would have been increased by some non-zero level of probability had she been wearing one.

I personally, don't currently wear a helmet but am strongly considering it for next season. Mainly because I think it will make be a better rider due to the fact my limiting factor 90% of the time is fear. If I can dispel a bit of the fear I have of getting hurt then I will try new things and (hopefully) get better. But will also expose myself to higher level of risk. I can pretty much guarantee you next season I will hurt myself more than I did this time around. 

That said, I havent hit my head hard since my second day of snowboarding. And in Niseko this January all the big wipeouts I had did nothing more than send up a large plume of powder.

If I had those stacks back here in the icy wasteland of Australia tho, I would have been in a WORLD of hurt. But it wouldnt have been my head that was hurting, I would have popped a few shoulders and possibly broken a rib or 3.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> theres a decent chance i would be dead if it wasnt for a helmet.....i doubt that lady hit as hard as i did falling 20 feet out of the air lol..helmet cracked no concussion at all. head didnt even hurt actually.


Post that pick of your cracked helmet again for everyone's benefit. 
EDIT: Maybe put it in your sig as a badge of honor + a G.I. Joe the-more-you-know service announcement.



Reede said:


> Point is, her chances would have been increased by some non-zero level of probability had she been wearing one.


Exactly. Some non-zero level of extra insurance against either not dying or not becoming a drooling vegetable and a burden on your family is all the reason anyone should need. Things is, some people don't find it a convincing reason. Guess it's a personal choice. Just don't look at me to feed anyone over the age of 3 strained carrots in a safety chair. :laugh:


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Let me preface my statement by saying that I do not personally care if you wear a helmet or not. Your safety matters very little to me since I do not know you from Adam.
> 
> I received a concussion from boarding over an icy patch in the midwest. I did not see it coming and I tried to brake as I went over it. Big mistake.
> 
> ...




Really excellent points along with the "non-zero " posts. At the end of the day, a helmet is a safety device not a guarantee of survival. And I am not getting into the argument of predisposition to injury / congenital conditions since I dont know better myself. But for those of us who are concerned about safety it seems a pretty wise choice. Still not all of us will wear one and if you dont its a personal choice which I dont encourage, but respect nonetheless. As for me personally, I believe accidents do happen - noob or non-noob. How many times have these happened to you - when you were over-confident on flats and caught an edge, distracted checking out some one elses sick moves, simply being lazy when fatigued or getting clocked by the odd noob skier/boarder out there on slopes they shouldnt be on. If they havent happened to you (which I sure would not wish on anybody), I dont think anyone can rule out 100% it will never happen tomorrow, or next season or the next next season. When doing dangerous things, hubris is your biggest enemy. A helmet won't be your panacea, but when you least expect it, it could save your life.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

original thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/12414-wear-helmet.html


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice pic. That could be a life-saving hit right there.

And remember that no matter how good you are, you have no control over someone smashing into you from behind or over some freak accident occurring. That's primarily why I wear my helmet. I don't think I'm going to board into a tree or land on my head, but I worry that someone else may crash into me and cause me to get hurt.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Nice pic. That could be a life-saving hit right there.
> 
> *And remember that no matter how good you are, you have no control over someone smashing into you from behind or over some freak accident occurring.* That's primarily why I wear my helmet. I don't think I'm going to board into a tree or land on my head, but I worry that someone else may crash into me and cause me to get hurt.


This can't be emphasized enough. Even if you are an incredibly safe/great rider, there are idiots on the mountain who are not. A perfect example is something that happened just a week ago to a buddy of mine. We were just coming to a stop on the side of a drop off to wait for our girlfriends. Everything happened so fast, but as I turned around to look for our girlfriends, some idiot who lost control on the hill comes barrelling down towards my buddy, cutting his legs from under him. All I remember was him hitting the back of his head on the iced-over lip of the drop off and then sliding down the mountain unconcious. If not for the helmet he was wearing, this could've been way worse than it ended up being.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Dumbest thread ever imo. If you feel unsafe, weat one, if not, then don't.
Either way the common opinion will be: Yes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> original thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/12414-wear-helmet.html


Yikes! 

That is the best helmet ad I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

if your worried about style the red mutiny looks pretty sick in terms of helmets
R.E.D. Protection


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

red mutiny, bern hard hat, smith holt probably my 3 favs..


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a Giro Omen, love the thing. It's REALLY light, has open/close vents(2 sections) so I never overheat, which has always been my problem with helmets AND you can get the Skull Candy inserts for the ears, which I hear are really nice, but I haven't gotten them yet. It's a little more expensive than other helmets, but it's my third helmet and the extra money was WELL worth it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course after i buy my helmet off Evogear, Brociety puts them up for cheaper..

For those that read this int he next 20 mins Red Hi-Fi for 39 bucks.
Brociety.com: Red Hi-Fi Helmet - $38.99 - 61% off


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

NOOOO ARESNIC0 =( already paid for it for more. Gosh brociety things go so fast. was there even any sizes and many styles? if not i feel better =)


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> red mutiny, bern hard hat, smith holt probably my 3 favs..



I own a Smith Holt. Super comfy and warm for those cold days. A recommend it.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

red hi-fi =) and nice picture mrs queenz


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Of course after i buy my helmet off Evogear, Brociety puts them up for cheaper..
> 
> For those that read this int he next 20 mins Red Hi-Fi for 39 bucks.
> Brociety.com: Red Hi-Fi Helmet - $38.99 - 61% off


Damn it.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel your pain, w/e we still didnt have to pay the oucchie retail price so i guess thats alright and we had more selection.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea whatever..i paid 48 bucks instead of 39...but ill have it tommorrow instead of late this week...so good and bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Definitely wear one if you gonna be trying some risky stuff. Not needed if your experienced and just cruising, but I guess you can't eliminate elements beyond you're control. I've had two "snowboard" helmets. I find them to be a bit annoying and bulky. Maybe it's cause I wear a large? Definitely going to get a skate helmet for next year (Protec?). Yep.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

protec works for me too..im pour as it is. and i should probably wear mine way more often.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> One thing I do want to say is you can still get a concussion or have injury if you do wear one. My son received a concussion earlier this year with his helmet on. He didnt remember the ride home nor putting his gear away...and I didnt see any signs until on the way home he kept asking the same question over and over.
> 
> Helmets should be worn because it does give added help. Your better off wearing one regardless of if there are trees or not. A simple bang on the back of your head as you fall on a groomed trail can be very devastating.
> 
> At minimum!! at minimum if you do or dont wear a helmet you should ALWAYS tell someone very quickly if you did hit your head. Even if your ok by your standards. You should do it just as a precaution because at that point that person could be the difference between life or death.


Yep, I was totally out of it too when I had my concussion. I had no idea where I was or how to unstrap myself from my board. I kept asking where my wallet was. Helmets are a good idea, even though I rarely use one (I've had head trauma too).


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright Ill spill the beans but only once.

alot of people on this site talk about gear engine to pick stuff up for cheap. It rotates one Item at a time based on search criteria lasts for like 10 min then another item comes up. Most of these items are return items from backcountry

if you want cheap, well described good condition anything related to snowboarding, go to Geartrade.com, it lists every item that gets rotated by gearengine by category and have good boards, bindings, boots, HELMETS for real cheap.

But if anyone buys the Giro Remedy Carbon S, size M I will hunt you down and steal your soul


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

svenreed said:


> protec works for me too..im pour as it is. and i should probably wear mine way more often.


any suggestions on a protec for next year? i like the skate helmets. i checked out the classics, b2s, maybe even the white bucky lasek.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just picked up a new Red Trace a couple weeks ago and it has made wearing a lot easier. It fits so much better than my last helmet. Plus as i progress I'm going faster and just don't want to end up fucked up for not wearing one.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely wear a helmet. I fail backwards off a rail last week and nailed my head insanely hard. If I wasn't wearing my helmet I would be all kinds of messed up right now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the Giro Fuse with Tune Ups earpads. Got it towards the end of the 06/07 season along with a 1/2 dozen homies, after a couple of them got fucked up hard in Whistler. Wore it everytime until mid-07/08 season, when I forgot it at home once, and haven't worn it since. It saved me a couple times when I wore it, but just prefer the comfort of a beanie.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG RED hi-fi helmets at brociety right now! Brociety.com: Red Hi-Fi Helmet - $38.99 - 61% off
pity they aren't the audio ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

I wiped out on an easy small/medium jump today. Basically I was going for a BS 180 and for some reason I stupidly launched off my heel edge. I became parallel with the ground (with my back towards the ground) and slammed my head and back hard. 

I sat up and completely forgot where I was. I had no idea what day it was or why I was on a snowboard. I couldn't even clearly remember any details of the last couple weeks of my life. I had no idea where I got the helmet or balaclava that I was wearing. 

Luckily I was with my gf and she and I rode down to the bottom of the run (I barely even remember riding down). They took me out on a stretcher to the ambulance once I got checked out. 

I ended up with a moderate concussion and torn ligaments in my back. For now, my short term memory is dream-like; for example, my talk with the doctor is like black and white in my mind now and I only recall certain details. 

Anyways, the doctor said that the helmet practically saved my life. I'll have to be careful sleeping tonight but hopefully I make a full recovery.


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

wow dude, wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone have some quick tips on things I need to look for when helmet buying? I plan on picking one up next week. Only thing I've heard so far is make sure your goggles work well with it.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

tozab said:


> wow dude, wish you a speedy recovery.


x10... That's the type of thing that scares me away from trying any spins on jumps.

I've ridden twice in my life without a helmet, and I never plan on doing it again. I thought that it wouldn't be too bad if I was just riding groomers, but all the stories of serious injury that I've heard lately were of people who were doing things that they probably thought were pretty routine. And even if you are acting responsibly, there is no accounting for the other guy out there who is not. I'm just as concerned about what other people are going to do that could result in me getting hurt.

That, and my helmet doubles as my tree branch battering ram so riding without one would compromise my powder finding strategy.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't have time to read this whole thread so sorry if I'm repeating anything here... but BUY A HELMET  So worth it, and these days you can get really stylish, comfy helmets. Personally I find them warmer than toques as well. Some days I won't wear mine, mainly on good visibility days when I'm not doing park or BC. But on powder days in the trees, they are very important, here is a quick story why:

Powder day in january on top of early season conditions, so lots of tiny tree stumps etc to be found. I take a nice somersault, and end up with the side of my head impacting what I thought was just the ground. It was a nice jolt to the helmet, but did not hurt initially. Got to the bottom to check out the helmet and find a nice 2-inch long, half-centimetre deep gauge where it presumably hit a rock or stump. Needless to say this scared the f&*% out of me, and I thanked my lucky stars I had a helmet on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

SB4L said:


> I didn't have time to read this whole thread so sorry if I'm repeating anything here... but BUY A HELMET  So worth it, and these days you can get really stylish, comfy helmets. Personally I find them warmer than toques as well. Some days I won't wear mine, mainly on good visibility days when I'm not doing park or BC. But on powder days in the trees, they are very important, here is a quick story why:
> 
> Powder day in january on top of early season conditions, so lots of tiny tree stumps etc to be found. I take a nice somersault, and end up with the side of my head impacting what I thought was just the ground. It was a nice jolt to the helmet, but did not hurt initially. Got to the bottom to check out the helmet and find a nice 2-inch long, half-centimetre deep gauge where it presumably hit a rock or stump. Needless to say this scared the f&*% out of me, and I thanked my lucky stars I had a helmet on.


I never, ever wore a helmet before this past weekend. Not mt biking, not riding through NYC rush hour traffic, skateboarding, etc; they made me look like a mushroom. 

Then a strange thing happened. Went to Jay Peak for Easter weekend and Friday went down on some trails, no problems. Saturday morning my girl decided to try out a smaller pair of boots at the rentals, so something told me to get us some helmets. Took a private lesson to work out our kinks then went to try out what we learned. 

Hotter day with a few ice patches, I ended up catching a toe edge, flipped over and banged my head against the ice so hard, I thought I heard the helmet crack. I sat there a little dazed and confused just making sure I was still ok. Took the helmet off and it was fine. More important so was I. Without one, I would have definately been in the emergency room or worse. Went out and bought one the very next day. 

I was one of those that didn't wear one as a kid(70's child and all) and thought they look dorky. But, brain damage looks dorkier. 
WEAR A HELMET.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

snaplok said:


> I was one of those that didn't wear one as a kid(70's child and all) and thought they look dorky. But, brain damage looks dorkier.
> WEAR A HELMET.


Nothing drives teh chicks away quicker than a helmet... except drooling on yourself while your mother feeds your paralyzed ass strained carrots with a rubberized spoon.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

i'll be honest i read about five posts out of the eleven pages... 

here is my take on it: i do not wear a helmet. i know better. i know that my odds are greater in not getting concussed or having brain damage or worse, ''catching the death''.

having said this, why do i not wear a helmet? i should. i was caught in a slide that almost killed me (compressed two vertebrae-very lucky), played ping-pong with seven trees in a high-speed crash (broke four ribs and punctured a lung), tried chad's gap and blew out my knee on the fourth try... but i still don't wear a helmet. 

my buddy at bern, sent me a box of helmets (after my wife asked him to do so). i tried them and rode with it for a few days-a lot of my friends made fun of it/me... i didn't care, though. i kept riding with it but could not get used to the feel of it (despite it being light and have good low-volume aesthetics). so, i started looking for a d3o hat, like this:

YouTube - Smack Me On The Head With A Shovel!

unfortunately , i never heard back from them, so i went with a very distant cousin of the d3o hat, made by burton's r.e.d. division:

R.E.D. Ordinance Padded Beanie

the issue with r.e.d.s' ordinance hat is that it is not strong like a helmet and can come off your head, so it's more of a facade-like band aide. however, knowing this, i wear one instead of a helmet, as i feel more aware of my surroundings-something i feel that i am limited to with a helmet.

now that we have a little one, i need to train myself to wear my helmet (bern's watts model), as i will want my kid to have one on: almost more so for the fear of some _touron_ hitting him.

and in yesterday's tragic news:

ksl.com - Woman killed in skiing accident at The Canyons

bottom line, i think resorts will make it mandatory to wear helmets at some point in time, as their insurance is always through the roof.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> bi kept riding with it but could not get used to the feel of it (despite it being light and have good low-volume aesthetics)
> 
> .......
> 
> however, knowing this, i wear one instead of a helmet, as i feel more aware of my surroundings-something i feel that i am limited to with a helmet.


I've never actually had that problem, mine fits pretty snug and as the ear flaps have this meshy thing where my ears are, I can hear out of them just as easily. (not that it really matters since I wear earbuds most of the time. 

I bought mine after deciding not to ride with one for my first season for the usual reasons (coolness, friends, overconfidence in my skill (or luck), etc). It wasn't until the very last day of the season, when a noob skier that was going totally out of control slammed into me, and knocked me into a big berm of ice, and I wound up doing a front flip off this berm and landing right in between two trees, that I took helmets seriously. It wasn't anything I'd done, it was entirely someone else. They're not for everyone, but I'd prefer to avoid the brain damage, as mentally disabled do not fare well in college.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> ...I'd prefer to avoid the brain damage, as mentally disabled do not fare well in college.


well, i made it through...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> i'll be honest i read about five posts out of the eleven pages...
> 
> here is my take on it: i do not wear a helmet. i know better. i know that my odds are greater in not getting concussed or having brain damage or worse, ''catching the death''.
> 
> ...


Wow I thought I was bad on the prior injury list. 3 head injuries that required stitches, 5 concussions( 1 when I was 11 when I lost the sight in one eye for a couple of weeks cause of the pressure), a hairline fracture in my left foot, a scar on my upper lip from a bike accident that was a hole when my tooth pierced my lip, 3 broken ribs, quite a few scars from other bike accidents and other dumb things I won't name, 2 dislocations of my shoulder, thumb and finger dislocations, and the worse one by far a cracked kneecap that had me wear a leg stabilizer for close to a year. Still no helmet, let alone any padding. At least I have all my original parts and no rods, pins, plates, or screws.

I'm not one to preach but don't practice, but I made a call to my 11 year old son and told him that from now on, he will be wearing a helmet no matter what he does. Not too happy is he, but I could care less about that, more so that he won't be a paralyzed ass being feed strained carrots from a rubberized spoon( thanks Munky. )

I was lucky, blessed, or cursed( hard to say:dunno all those times I got hurt. I can't say what made me choose to wear a helmet on Saturday but I do know that I would have been fubar'd if I didn't have it on.

'nuff said. :/


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Research has shown that after the first couple concussions, the brain becomes more susceptible to problems later on in life. Considering that I have already had at least one, I'm not willing to take my chances. I love snowboarding, but I'm not willing to risk future mental health problems for it. While I may survive a blow to the head, the damage is not limited to that incident. Just because you survive that hit doesn't mean something won't come up later. That's all I need to know about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> so, i started looking for a d3o hat, like this:
> 
> YouTube - Smack Me On The Head With A Shovel!
> 
> ...


d3o is interesting stuff. What I don't understand is if under high impact the molecules don't move and the material hardens, how does it absorb the impact? Isn't it just like wearing plactic or metal on your head with no absorbing materials for impact? Here's some products coming out with d3o, inc R.E.D. as you mentioned, and other snowsports related stuff.
d3o


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowdog said:


> d3o is interesting stuff. What I don't understand is if under high impact the molecules don't move and the material hardens, how does it absorb the impact? Isn't it just like wearing plactic or metal on your head with no absorbing materials for impact? Here's some products coming out with d3o, inc R.E.D. as you mentioned, and other snowsports related stuff.
> d3o


d3o as a "helmet" sounds to me less effective then a helmet for sure, but if your landing on an object like a rail, im sure it will disperse the pressure much better then your skull..i would really like to try one out still..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

rate-sensitive foams are awesome


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Can`t stand the things.


Huh? You don't wear a helmet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I used to say the same thing as SnowWolf, because I was cocky and thought I was too good to get hurt, which I'm sure isn't SnowWolf, but anyways it ended with me getting 2 concussions...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Before I do anything more than chill free riding I'll get a helmet. But I'm not good enough to even consider trying park yet. Haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

First time I ever snowboarded I almost ruined my back.. No helmet..

8 years later I give it another go, this time WITH a helmet and I fall so hard I get a concussion. Now I dare try things that I know can hurt me badly but with the helmet I feel safer! 

In Norway most resorts demand that you wear a helmet when riding the park.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

snaplok said:


> Wow I thought I was bad on the prior injury list. 3 head injuries that required stitches, 5 concussions( 1 when I was 11 when I lost the sight in one eye for a couple of weeks cause of the pressure), a hairline fracture in my left foot, a scar on my upper lip from a bike accident that was a hole when my tooth pierced my lip, 3 broken ribs, quite a few scars from other bike accidents and other dumb things I won't name, 2 dislocations of my shoulder, thumb and finger dislocations, and the worse one by far a cracked kneecap that had me wear a leg stabilizer for close to a year. Still no helmet, let alone any padding. At least I have all my original parts and no rods, pins, plates, or screws.
> 
> I'm not one to preach but don't practice, but I made a call to my 11 year old son and told him that from now on, he will be wearing a helmet no matter what he does. Not too happy is he, but I could care less about that, more so that he won't be a paralyzed ass being feed strained carrots from a rubberized spoon( thanks Munky. )
> 
> ...



damn, man... hope that insurance policy is solid. 

yeah, i have mellowed out this season-my body just cannot take the jumps/death falls that it once did. 

when i blew out my knee, i was on my back for almost six months-shit sucked; you can only read so many books, listen to so much music, etc. my wife and i just had a baby, so it's not just me in the picture anymore (a la responsibilities).


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I just made my first purchase on brociety and bought a RED HIFI Subwoofer Helmet for like 70 bucks w/ shipping.

Hopin the sound quality will be legit enough to get me through the waits in the lift line/on lift and also hopin it won't be as bulbous as my old Pro Tec was. I also just picked up some Oakley A frames a few days ago too so hopefully that'll fit as well...lol damn I just realized I'm going to look something like a shaun white poser...shit... haha well at least my A frames aren't his signature series, nor are they white like his are.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

i always wear a helmet
i got mine for 20 or 30 bucks it does the job well
and it's not that heavy depending on what kind u get
i've never gotten a sore neck in 3 years from my helmet and its still is strong
plus u never know what could happen
better safe then sorry


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

helmets are really good for the park and back country or glades, i wear one all the time but if ur just doing easy cruisers there really isnt a need, still its not worth the risk to me and i always rock the stickered out helmet with my rasta goggles!!!


----------



## burton21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Deffinetly get a helmet. I have some good scratches on mine and I'm glad it was the helmet and not my head.I recomend one and even though they may cost 100$ it's going to be a lot less than a hospital bill. You never know what could happen.


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

and if ur too cool for a helmet atleast get one of those beenies that has the head protection built in, its not as good as a helmet but its better than nothing


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I got a matte white helmet at the summer sale for $30. It's nice, I get to draw all over it with a sharpie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

COtoUT said:


> damn, man... hope that insurance policy is solid.
> 
> yeah, i have mellowed out this season-my body just cannot take the jumps/death falls that it once did.
> 
> when i blew out my knee, i was on my back for almost six months-shit sucked; you can only read so many books, listen to so much music, etc. my wife and i just had a baby, so it's not just me in the picture anymore (a la responsibilities).


Hell, I'm lucky I'm still covered.  And yeah the having a kid thing slowed me down for a while. Then he started doing the same jacka$$ stuff I did. So now I'm back doing it too. 

Btw, I was lucky enough to buy a grey R.E.D. helmet I rented for like $20 from the girl at the rentals. It was near brand new when I got it, all I did was remove the black marker from it. Saved my a$$ the first time. Think I'll slap a Superman insignia sticker on it for lucky  Snow < Kyptonite :cheeky4:


----------



## Glenwils (Apr 9, 2009)

fuzzysnowboard said:


> Remember a ill fitting helmet is just as bad as not wearing one.


I'm pretty sure that's not true. Surley some protection is better than no e atall.

I don't wear a helmet. I've got one though. I wore it once and it felt uncomfortable and awkward. Wearing a helmet deffinatly reduces your chances of head injurys there's no doubt about that but don't let people scare you into getting one.

If we all wanted to be 100% safe we'd be playing tiddleywinks and not snowboardig.

Saying all that, I'd always make my kid wear one wether he liked it or not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

i do not rock a helmet...there are PLENTY of times when i wish i had...those memories are a little fuzzy tho...hahaha. I have smashed the back of my head off the deck a few times pretty hard..... goggles, hat, and earbus exploded off my head, yes the goggles were even on my eyes not on my forehead, luckily nothing too serious as far as injuries in the park. helmet=good investment. Besides, snowboarding today isnt it about how many stickers you have? just another place to slap on you favorite brand


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

dude, i rep the stickers everywhere


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I really need to get a helmet...


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I wear one, just because I make my kids wear them. I finally got my husband to wear one, I have to admit, we all look like dorks.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

danielle said:


> I wear one, just because I make my kids wear them. I finally got my husband to wear one, I have to admit, we all look like dorks.


My kids think their helmets are cool because they sticker the heck out of them. Try it:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I've never had a helmet, but yeah, I think I'm going to find one on sale this summer and start rocking it next season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Definitely a good idea


----------



## erocsz (Mar 6, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> but the price is somewhat of a ouch, $100 when that could be spent on something else =)...


100 dllrs is nothing compared to a hospital bill lol


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, you could be putting $100 down on your $100,000 ICU stay. 

Just keep an eye on gearattack and ebay. Gearattack has had at LEAST two helmets a day for the past two weeks, they range anywhere from $29.99 all the way up to the Inspector Gadget model around $170.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Canada has free health care.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Canada has free health care.


Yes we do for most things. I believe the ICU stay would be covered. But the ambulance ride wouldn't be.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Canada has free health care.


Good point, that's completely different then. Guess we can't expect Canadians to fork over too much money for a helmet, because the ICU stay, rehabilitation, wheel chairs, disability checks and/or funeral would be cheaper for the out-of-pocket costs.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Exactly. Crazy Canadians. Laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

But there are long wait times and sometimes you just get horrible care. One time a guy had a heart attack and no one noticed for about 27 hours. You also get nickel and dimed alot.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea a co-worker here had a son in school in the UK and almost lost a finger because he was in the ER so long. Not saying it always happens but with free healthcare comes more people going in when they chip a nail.
Then again its not really free either because they are so heavily taxed lol..


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

fuzzysnowboard said:


> But there are long wait times and sometimes you just get horrible care. One time a guy had a heart attack and no one noticed for about 27 hours. You also get nickel and dimed alot.


Free is still good. Sometimes here you get shitty care and they still charge you. Ever asked for an aspirin in a hospital, $30 each easy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

My biggest hospital bill was just over half a mil...thank god for insurance


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

just get a helmet.. i think helmets look sweet and they are going to end up saving your life someday and your money


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

I would highly recommend a helmet, some helmets make you look good and they are super lite. My mother suffered brain trauma from just a fall in the kitchen. Trauma to the brain from a snowboard accident without a helmet could be worse. Had a few nasty falls and have been dazed a few times but no bruises to the head due to my helmet.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I need a name said:


> This is actually when most head injuries happen.


couldn't agree more. i'm an intermediate-expert rider. went for a quick 3 day trip this last week. not 2 hours into hour first day i hit an ice patch on a run i've done a hundred times. wokeup in the med center w/ stage 2 concussion. honestly i feel lucky to be alive. wasn't wearing my helmet b/c i was like everyone else and only wore it when in park, trees, or doing jumps. i will wear it all the time now and i now pressure my friends into wearing them as well. $100 is worth my life. wish i would have made that decision last week


----------



## bunky (Dec 26, 2008)

never leave home with out it


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

i split a red hi-fi in half, overspinning switch backside in the park. 

i dont wear helmets at my local hill here in australia, when im just cruising around on runs that are a whopping half mile long, but i wear helmets in the park and when charging.

i hate to think the kind of bag i'd be shitting into if i wasnt wearing the helmet that i split in the park that time.....


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

buller_scott said:


> i split a red hi-fi in half, overspinning switch backside in the park.
> 
> i dont wear helmets at my local hill here in australia, when im just cruising around on runs that are a whopping half mile long, but i wear helmets in the park and when charging.
> 
> i hate to think the kind of bag i'd be shitting into if i wasnt wearing the helmet that i split in the park that time.....


man don't wanna preach but i'd start wearing it even on groomers. check my thread on my current concussion

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/24390-my-first-concussion-pics.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

jesus man, glad to see you're okay. im lucky in that i've never ended up in the meat wagon. 

yeah, im going to japan next week and i got a bern just for the trip- i had intended to be wearing it the whole time as i want to push my limits both in the park and in the pow. 

very convincing stuff.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

if your talking about snowboarding then yes... if you are talking about helmet as a metaphor for sex then no...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Last weekend I was at Panorama I wasn't going to wear my helmet but I decided to wear it. My nose caught a tree root that was covered in snow while bombing down the backside. I ended up cracking my helmet, fucked up my face really bad , and last but not least a concussion. That $100 investment probably saved my life. Oh, It was my first time wearing a helmet snowboarding, now I'll always be wearing a helmet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

damn man.

the testimonies keep coming in......


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

hmm a hemlmet while boarding......IS THERE SUGAR IN SYRUP? THEN YES!


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Never used to wear one. My new wife and mother of our 2yo suggested I never board without one again  I gave it a whirl this year and I won't go without it ever again! It was very comfy and after 5min I pretty much forgot it was even on my head. It wasn't even a very good one, just a rental. I'll probably buy one in the future but for now renting one at 3bucks each time isn't a big deal at all! 

PRO HELMET!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I started out by renting a helmet and just on the first day I found 2 reasons to wear one.

1) My friend who never wears a helmet because _THE PROS DONT DO IT_ fell after a 360, smashed up the front of his face, got a concussion, and couldn't ride for the rest of the day. Luckily it wasn't anything more serious, but he was to cautious to do much after that.

2) Just the feeling of being protected allows me to feel more secure and attempt harder tricks. Every time I fall on my back on a box I am thankful for my helmet, and I can try the trick again knowing that it's there.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i have been snowboarding for over 15 years.... never wore a helmet until this year and i will probably never ride without one ever again.

within the first 5 years or so of shredding i got 3 or 4 concussions - have probably had 6 total. one was from someone following me too close off of a jump and when i washed out the landing he landed on top of my head leaving me unconscious for almost a minute.... he said i was gurgling...

this was all in the "early" days of the shred before anyone was wearing helmets.

around the time that Chris Dufficy started getting hurt i was riding 100+ day years and living with some kids that were doing it for real. injuries are a part of the game at that level, and how you can recover from them is often what makes the difference in who goes pro and who fades away.... the one kid who wore a helmet back then (because he had a racing background) is still a rep today i think for whatever that's worth... many of the rest have faded away from injuries.

a couple of years ago a friend of mine, who was an expert level skier, was killed when his head hit a tree as he took a fall. When we shred powder - on the best days of the year - we ride the tree runs and we ride fast all the time. when i look back to the hipchecks and board clips on trees that have happened over my career i feel lucky that it hasn't been me yet.

beginner to expert, if you want to get better, if you want to shred hard - wear a helmet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Check out d3o beanies


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I only started using one last year and it has saved my head several times already. A friend's 14yo that I take boarding just continues to fight wearing a helmet, all because "it messes my hair up & makes my head look too big". He just won't listen and totally believes it "won't happen to me". Any ideas how I can scare/persuade him into wanting to using one?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

crispynz1 said:


> I only started using one last year and it has saved my head several times already. A friend's 14yo that I take boarding just continues to fight wearing a helmet, all because "it messes my hair up & makes my head look too big". He just won't listen and totally believes it "won't happen to me". Any ideas how I can scare/persuade him into wanting to using one?


who's paying for his lift tickets? don't let him ride without one.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

crispynz1 said:


> I only started using one last year and it has saved my head several times already. A friend's 14yo that I take boarding just continues to fight wearing a helmet, all because "it messes my hair up & makes my head look too big". He just won't listen and totally believes it "won't happen to me". Any ideas how I can scare/persuade him into wanting to using one?


yah tell him stories of people dying like liam nieson's wife or show him my pictures. I was just cruising on a regular slope on a nice warm day hit ice and woke up in the er...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/24390-my-first-concussion-pics.html


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

GentlemanJah said:


> Check out d3o beanies


I think d3o is over-rated. I have that in my impact shorts and it is pretty average - I am not confident it would provide adequate protection against a tree, rail or ice.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty much saying what everyone else has said --

I don't ride all that hard (hoping to change that) and when I started no one was wearing helmets so I didn't wear one. The last season before I hung it up for a while I purchased a cheapo RED helmet. It felt dorky. Not heavy or anything, just uncool (to me).

In the years I took off I got heavily into motorcycling and found myself arguing with countless wannabe 1%ers and "fashionable" scooter riders about helmets and why I thought a helmet, a full face helmet, was an absolute must (though I can accept the argument that they shouldn't be mandatory). I watched a couple of friends go down who simply wouldn't have a face left (if a life) without their full face lid on. A little motorcycle meets inattentive, yammering on his cellphone, left turning, minivan asshat experience only ended as well as it did thanks to my helmet. And, looking back, I hit going slower than I am traveling when cruising on my board.

So when I got back on the snow, after spending five years wearing a helmet pretty much everyday, it just felt like the normal thing to do.

You'll not catch me on a snowboard without one again.

As to not wearing one on easy runs, I was out last Wednesday (Camelback, so nothing special) and my friend slid out on a patch of ice. She put a six inch deep hole in trail and rung her bell pretty good. I shudder to think what would have happened without a helmet on.

I am no where as skilled as, I suspect, 3/4 of the people on this forum, but, just like my ex-wife's concern about my motorcycle, "it's not you, it's the other people on the road." Just substitute mountain for road and there you go.

Mandatory for minors (16 or 18 depending on the state) and highly recommended for everybody else.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

sangsters said:


> Pretty much saying what everyone else has said --
> 
> I don't ride all that hard (hoping to change that) and when I started no one was wearing helmets so I didn't wear one. The last season before I hung it up for a while I purchased a cheapo RED helmet. It felt dorky. Not heavy or anything, just uncool (to me).
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more. i think if minors were required to wear em once they were of age a majority of em would keep wearing them


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

As to not wearing a helmet ALL THE TIME:

when you wreck the worst it may not be your fault - another friend of mine was in a really bad accident where he was maching, pointing it down a fast run that crossed over a getback catchline. he collided with a woman on skis at full speed. he ended up breaking his jaw, nose, collarbone, two black eyes, concussion. the woman was way worse: punctured lung, lacerated liver, broken ribs, broken leg. she had to be heli'd off and almost died in the following days from her injuries. luckily neither of them was killed.


i have one friend that i ride with all the time. he's not quite as good as the rest of us, but he has progressed well. as he has began to be able to keep up on full speed runs this season. it was frighteningly evident a couple of times early season that he had some issues following too close and in blind spots (i'm regular, he's goofy). i had to get pissed off once or twice when we clipped/washed out at high speeds, but he has learned and adjusted well by now i think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I figured this would be a good first post. I consider myself a pretty competent rider. About 5 years ago I was riding early season at Copper Mountain with some friends. Since we would just be cruising groomers, I almost decided not to wear my helmet, but at the last moment I threw it on because my head was a bit cold. I have no idea what happened (one friend was far up in front of me and one was far behind me), but I smashed my head into the snow. Broke both of the bones around my nose, crushed my septum, cracked me helmet, and had a massive concussion. Every doctor said if I hadn't been wearing the helmet, I'd be dead. I'll never ever ride without one and ridicule my friends who don't ride with them. They're comfy, super warm (or vents when you need some air), and great for ducking your head down and plowing through branches in the trees.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

As Mr. T says, "I PITY THE FOOL THAT DON'T WEAR A HELMET!"

Okay so maybe not, but I always got a brain bucket on my head whenever I go ride. IMO, they give me the confidence to push it in the park and know that if I slam hard I'll still be able to walk away from it. Forgot to pack it ONE day out of this season so far and riding didn't feel right without it.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

+1 for wearing a helmet. ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET. 

and if you think it doesn't look stylish enough, write in to your favorite company and ask for some decals to put on it! (Got some free ones from Volcom, Burton, and Smith so far).


----------



## meckel (Mar 22, 2009)

i cant find a helmet that fits properly, im sure i could if i was willing to pay for it but i dont care what anybody says, if you cant afford a helmet that fits you, then you have to put a price on your safety.


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

jesus christ cant believe this thread got up to 19 pages. thanks for all your advice.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

dlau247 said:


> but yeah... i went twice already and when i fall i hold up my neck so my head doesnt touch the floor. I guess helmets are more for beginngers and when intense riding? Also just wondering do you guys wear helmets or are u guys hypocrits :laugh: ?


That's what you think until you catch your heel edge so hard that your neck won't do jack to prevent your head from hitting ice... the ability to hold your head up with your neck has nothing to do with beginners or not... if you fall hard enough, you will hit your head even if you have a steel neck... helmets are made to reduce injury from accidents...


----------



## Rob94hawk (Feb 5, 2010)

Basic info: brain cells don't regenerate. Think about that one for a while.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

A good friend died two years ago from complications from a concussion.

Please wear a helmet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I would never ride without a helmet. Even with a helmet I have hit my head so it hurts and on another occasion I saw stars. I'd hate to think what would have happened without one.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah wearing a helmets better than not wearing one. if anything put a beanie underneath it and sticker the helmet up. i see kids do that all the time and it looks sick nasty


----------



## malkinfleury (Dec 1, 2008)

does anybody just wear a skate helmet? i have a helmet from skating...is the only difference the padding on the ears or is there more to it than just that? would i be fine if i just wore a skate helmet to the slopes? and would i look retarded...and should i just buy a new one?


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

malkinfleury said:


> does anybody just wear a skate helmet? i have a helmet from skating...is the only difference the padding on the ears or is there more to it than just that? would i be fine if i just wore a skate helmet to the slopes? and would i look retarded...and should i just buy a new one?


I would say they're similar. Biggest difference is probably the ear pads and liners. But even then you could just rock a beanie underneath like I do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I wear a helmet because I care about my future life. My helmet is also warm and kinda comfy. I used to not wear one when I was younger because I thought they were only for losers. lol


----------



## cmb (Jan 17, 2010)

i just purchased a helmet and cant wait to go boarding again.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

No way i'm reading this whole thread and it's probably been covered, but here's my 2c anyway

1. I'd be dead without my helmet no question

2. From what I've seen most people here (Revvie) wear helmets, and the same is true for a few resorts I've ridden around here, people who don't wear them are the minority. They're generally the same people who use words like 'bro and bitches' a lot and have t-shirts down to their ankles

3. I ride trees a lot and the gift of the helmet is the ability to stick the head forward when there's branches at head height so you don't get whipped in the face. Try doing that with a beanie, it hurts


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Love my helmet - more comfortable than wearing a hat, for me. Get hot and just open the vents. 

Been smacked a couple times by the ground and by skis and poles as well. Since I found one that fits well, I won't ride without it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

"Core" snowboarders call helmets and pads stupid. I say I rather look stupid than end up being stupid or even worse... dead.

A helmet isn't going to protect me 100%, but even if it gives me a 1% better chance at staying alive, then I'm rocking it. We all know it does well over 1% though.

I've had plenty of spills and collisions from doing the easiest things. I dare not take anything for granted. Wearing a helmet doesn't stop me from progressing on a snowboard or get in the way at all so why shouldn't I wear one?

Plus if you pick the right helmet, it is pretty damn comfy and keeps your head warmer than any beanie out there. And it can add to your overall aesthetic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I was pondering getting myself a helmet for next year. After a little talk with my mom, it's now a definite. She pointed out 3 things to me that I tend to overlook. 
1) I learn fast
2) once I learn something, I push harder to improve at it
3) probably most important, I don't always use the best common sense once I get comfortable doing something(who doesn't have stupid moments once in a while)

My question though, are there any that don't block out your hearing and are certified for safety? I rely on being able to hear uphill from me to tell if someone is coming and I'm going across the trail to the other side on my heelside as I haven't figured out how to look behind me(uphill) without wrecking yet(I won't even use headphones when boarding because of this).


I know, not boarding related, but helmet related. When I snowmobiled all winter long, I used to wear a motorcycle helmet. The reason being that they provide better protection than snowmobile helmets. And that protection saved my scalp, literally, one year. I went riding through what had been a clear trail, when I noticed something shiny stretched across it. Now, this was a public trail that bordered private property, and not on private property. Thankfully, I reallized that it was some sort of wire, that I should avoid it, and managed to drop most of the way below the windscreen of the sled(not enough room to stop). Turned out to be some nice new barbed wire some retard had stretched across the trail(to stop snowmobiles from going too close to a house he had built, knowing that a public trail ran right behind his backyard, but never could prove it was him). Wire hit, and gouged the helmet, and ripped a chunk out of the seat of my sled. Ever since, I won't even get on a dirtbike or four wheeler without a helmet. Still have that one sitting on a shelf as a reminder as to why I wear them all the time.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

People have their opinions on wearing helmets, but I wouldnt leave for a trip without one.

I see so many park videos of guys doing rails and stairs etc and all they have is a beenie. THAT i just dont get.

I love my helmet, and after 5 sec, i forget that i even have one on. It also makes me feel more relaxed and confident


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm also a big fan on the helmet. Previous seasons I was dead against them because the only ones I tried were uncomfortable and imho, expensive for what they were. I got one this year as a gift and wouldn't go back to riding without one. Especially since I have the audio kit for my bucket. Sure, toques are nice because they're lightweight, and cheap to replace if you lose it. But a helmet stays dry and protects your noodle. Plus piped in bluetooth tunes is something you just can't beat.

Lord knows, I needed mine this year. Several times.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

is this really comin up again???

$100 to make sure ur not a veg when u hit ur head


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha yeah. I would say never ride without head protection. Right now I'm using a d3o beanie. I like it so far and when I've taken hits to my head it has felt somewhat similar to taking hits to the head with a helmet.

Obviously, a helmet will offer better overall protection though.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

always. if for no other reason than _all the other idiots_ on the mountain. I got taken out by some kid on skis at PCMR, she cut right in to me on Home Run, nearly flipped me, and I took a solid shot to the back of my dome. Saw stars. And dumb shit, too. The other night I landed 180 off a small kicker in the slush, went to butter myself back to regular and caught heel edge in the soup. Came down hard on the head, again. It's always the shit that you don't expect.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

I was strapping in before a run and an out of control skier kneed me in the back of the head...just stupid stuff...plus gives me more confidence in the park and when bombing it down the mountain


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I used to only wear one when riding park. And well, one day while riding park, I caught my edge on a battleship rail, smoked my head on the rail and fell right on the ice with my elbow and broke it. My helmet cracked right in half from the impact, and if I wasn't wearing it, I would be toast.

Now I wear a bucket allllll the time
...unless I'm teaching, then it just gets annoying


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I always wear a helmet, but I just found a new reason to...
tree riding and those damn branches, haha. I can duck down, but being 6' it's sometimes hard to get under everything... got a couple of deep scratches that I was able to just go through, but I'm not so sure if I didn't have a helmet...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear a helmet every time. No reason not to. Im use to it and it's worth it to me and I buy a new one every year if I need to. Having a "good" helmet that fits and is comfy and vented etc makes all the difference in the world. A lot of people buy cheapos and hate them and never wear them. I guarantee they will be mandatory at some resorts soon!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

resorts already regulate the shit out of everything... are mandatory helmets as stupid as:

no riding fast

no riding under/around ropes

no inverted airs

mandatory leashes for a fucking snowboard

parking lot passes

no strapping in on lifts

and on and on and on and on

it seems to me like there are stupider things to regulate (that they do regulate) for whatever reason - usually related to safety, risk, and liability. i imagine there has been a lawsuit or two regarding head injury deaths at ski resorts, why wouldn't they do more to cover their asses and protect the public?

there are way more stupid rules at ski resorts already besides "mandatory helmets". mandatory helmets is no different than a helmet law for bikers or a seatbelt law for drivers, except being enacted by a private company/corporation instead of the state.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

not so fast snowolf!!! - if the _resorts_ mandate helmets, it's not a nanny state. It's only nanny state if Papa Government makes a law that says we have to wear them..

incidentally, Tremblant requires you to wear a helmet in any of the park areas. Closest I've seen to a "requirement" so far, but things are probably changing for sure.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My family always wears helmets, park or mountain, so no sweating that rule here !!!

I always cringe when I see someones head actually bounce up and off the snow taking their shoulders off the ground with them and hearing that dull thud that is very distinctive sounding. Then the groans from on lookers, and then a big sigh when you see that person move again.

Again I don't care what you wear or don't wear.

-Slyder


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I converted to wearing one this year. I wasn't sure how I would like it since I've never worn a helmet for anything my entire life. Not for skateboarding, biking, snowboarding, climbing or anything else. I will now never not wear my helmet. It's warm and comfortable, has tunes built in, and it makes my kid happy to know I have it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, forget all that nanny stuff. This is America!

What they should do is let you buy insurance when you enter the mountain and they will only help people who can afford to pay it. If you can't, you just lay there and bleed until bears drag you away.

In all seriousness, however, the owners have as much right to mandate a helmet as a restaurant does to mandate pants.

I'm just as agitated by rules as anyone. Heck, I had to abandon my dreams of being an astronaut when I was in middle school because I was taller than 6 ft. And bad at math and afraid of heights and completely incompetent under pressure. I guess we all just have to compromise and fall in line. Now put on your jack boots and MARCH!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

*wear a helmet*

This is a good topic and one that I feel I need to comment on. I've been snowboarding since 1990 and finally bought a helmet last year. This year on my first day of the season I was doing down a very easy hill to get back to the lift. I wasn't paying much attention and hooked a heel side edge and took a pretty nasty backwards spill. My head hit the ground hard enough to ring my bell pretty good. I'm certain that if I'd not been wearing a helmet I would have been seriously hurt. the spill was hard enough that I replaced my helmet as well. Everyone should wear a helmet regardless of their experience level...accidents can happen on the easiest of terrain and when you least expect it.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

slyder said:


> My family always wears helmets, park or mountain, so no sweating that rule here !!!
> 
> I always cringe when I see someones head actually bounce up and off the snow taking their shoulders off the ground with them and hearing that dull thud that is very distinctive sounding. Then the groans from on lookers, and then a big sigh when you see that person move again.


It was a "head, meet ice" moment for me at Squaw several years that put me on the helmet train. I still can't remember anything from 1978. 

Modern helmets are comfortable, warm and the ventilation is adjustable. My sister, who is a skier, is always yelling at her kids and nephews to wear one. But does she? Of course not. "I don't fall and don't go into the trees, so I don't need to." :dunno:


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally decided to buy a helmet - the RED Mutiny II. It was only $40 on Whiskey. Anyone ever use this helmet? Got 2 day shipping, hopefully will get it before Saturday for some weekend shredding.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

ShredLife, those snowboard leashes are just retarded when you are using strap in bindings.
As far as why they mandate so much, it is because of the fear of lawsuits. Here's the kicker though. When you get your lift pass, right on the peel off part, it says that you knowingly accept the dangers of the sport and if you don't agree to what it says, then you shouldn't let it be affixed to your person.
Helmets, as other saftey gear, should be up to the rider, not the resort or government. Still planning on getting one for next year(for my own reasons, not theirs), but need to find one that won't block my hearing. I actually rely on the sound of the snow to tell me if someone is coming from uphill when I'm on heelside(at least until I can figure out how to have eyes in the back of my head).


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Straick said:


> ...
> Still planning on getting one for next year(for my own reasons, not theirs), but need to find one that won't block my hearing. I actually rely on the sound of the snow to tell me if someone is coming from uphill ....


Ah, the aural aspects of downhilling, which could be a whole thread unto itself. I think I would find it unnerving to wear an MP3 player and be unaware of what's going on around me like many do these days.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i didn't really list those as things that i think are great, just as examples of other regulation that goes with the lift licket/pass. i wouldn't support a blanket *law* requiring all riders to wear a helmet, but if ski areas want to do it it is there prerogative. 

as per the bike/seatbelt argument, do you support helmet and seatbelt laws for minors? under 16? 

would you support a resort's right to require minors or a certain age threshold to wear helmets? is there a difference?

i also agree that no one should be able to sue the resort for their own mistakes, but like it or not, it happens. as you work at meadows i'm sure you know this.


----------

